# TT burning oil



## deca (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello , Just got my 53 plate Aver silver 225 a few weeks ago and love it !

My only problem is that since i checked the oil a week and a bit ago the oil level on the dip stick has moved from full to half way. Is this normal ?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I know its an obvious question....

Did you check it on dead level ground?


----------



## deca (Apr 4, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> I know its an obvious question....
> 
> Did you check it on dead level ground?


Sorry should have said , i have tested in two places that appear as level as i can find


----------



## Aussie_TT (Jan 30, 2008)

This may sound daft but how long did you let the car sit before you checked it again?

I had a suspected oil issue where the stealers told me it was reasonable for the engine to burn a litre of oil in 1000 miles. Load of tosh. What they had done was supposedly service the car and didnt do the oil or oil filter. After arguing their point, and me pointing out that their 12 month guarntee on the car would cover the new engine should it die, they changed the oil and filter and amazingly  in 2000 miles its used about a quarter of the measure in the check mark area of the dipstick, not the whole measure of the dipstick which they suggested should have happened in half the distance.


----------



## deca (Apr 4, 2008)

Aussie_TT said:


> This may sound daft but how long did you let the car sit before you checked it again?.


Yeah, first time about 4 hours then 1 hour after in a differnt part of the car park


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Back to your original question..

Some members cars use a fare bit, the *vast majority *hardly use any at all. In 20,000 miles ive used about 1 /half litres in top ups. I check the level every week, and always keep it right at the max mark. Only on one occasion have i noticed it drop significantly, this was one weekend where i did about 500 miles mostly high speed motorway stuff. It dropped from the max mark to about half way on the scored area of the dip stick.

Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## deca (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks , as i brought it from an audi main dealer with warranty do you think its worth mentioning ?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Certainly you could query it.

You will probably be told its usual for the 1.8t to consume oil. I forget just what Audi`s acceptable consumption is for oil, but it a lot!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT Handbook also says 1l for 1000 miles I think.

I was also told oil reservoir holds 4 L? So if they killed it up you wouldn't expect it to be empty after 2k miles as that would be 2L per 1000miles.

So 1/4 of the measure it used 1 L per 2000miles.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes audi seem to think that 1 litre very 1000 miles i acceptable

Mine never used a drop although my mates remapped S3 used a fair bit but an excessive amount

Going slightly off topic a lad at work has an A3 1.0 TDi 140 and its uses 1 litre every 1000 miles - audi state this is fine


----------

